# Acrescentamento do som /j/ em faz, traz, mas, etc



## gvergara

Olá:

Gostaria de saber se é adequado que um falante não nativo como eu acrescente o som /j/ entre a vogal e o som /s/ ao falar palavras curtas que acabam por _as ou_az, como _faz, traz, mas_, etc, ou se soa mesmo desnatural ou ainda pretensioso. Obrigado,

Gonçalo


----------



## xiskxisk

Se for assim que os nativos falam qual é o mal?


----------



## Alandria

Acontece isso em todo o Brasil, EXCETO no SUL, no centro de Minas (BH, CONTAGEM, BETIM), No Pará, Amapá e Amazonas..


----------



## J Schmidt

Como os outros disseram, não há problema algum. Eu misturo as duas formas, às vezes coloco esse 'i', às vezes não (creio que eu não coloque esse 'i' na maioria dos casos, mas depende da palavra, de como é a frase inteira...)


----------



## gvergara

xiskxisk said:


> Se for assim que os nativos falam qual é o mal?


Obrigado pelas respostas. Xiskxisk, minha pergunta se referia ao fato de que sinto que em cada língua tem coisas que apenas os falantes nativos poden se permitir (ou também os falantes não nativos muito proficientes, os que moram lá e têm um domínio da língua muito próximo da proficiência de um falante nativo). Não sei, já falei com muitos estrangeiros que moram no Chile e, na verdade, é um pouco esquisito ouvir aqueles cujo nível não é tão bom falar tentando empregar recursos coloquiais demais. No caso dos estrangeiros que têm um bom nível, é mesmo bom que tentem aproximar-se à língua "real", a que se fala todos os dias na rua.


----------



## Tony100000

gvergara said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Xiskxisk, minha pergunta se referia ao fato de que sinto que em cada língua tem coisas que apenas os falantes nativos poden se permitir (ou também os falantes não nativos muito proficientes, os que moram lá e têm um domínio da língua muito próximo da proficiência de um falante nativo). Não sei, já falei com muitos estrangeiros que moram no Chile e, na verdade, é um pouco esquisito ouvir aqueles cujo nível não é tão bom falar tentando empregar recursos coloquiais demais. No caso dos estrangeiros que têm um bom nível, é mesmo bom que tentem aproximar-se à língua "real", a que se fala todos os dias na rua.



Eu vou-te dar a minha opinião pessoal a respeito das pronúncias. Eu como sou muito picuinhas, tento sempre aproximar-se o mais possível da pronúncia da língua que estou a aprender. Mas isto sou eu. Na minha opinião, a pessoa não é obrigada a falar da mesma forma que os falantes nativos. Nós cá em Portugal temos muitos estrangeiros vindos da Rússia, Moldávia, etc. e eles não falam com o nosso sotaque, mas nós percebe-mo-los. Desde que a pessoa se dê a entender bem, porque não falar dessa forma? NO ENTANTO, há algo a ter em conta. Vamos ver o exemplo da língua inglesa. As palavras "that, those, this, etc." começam todas com o fonema "ð" que é tipo um "z" com a língua entre os dentes. No entanto, ouço muitas pessoas, inclusive pessoas do governo com uma elevada habilidade na língua, que falam com "d". Isto ocorre com a maioria das pessoas, pois é o som que mais lhes parecem. Isto, à primeira vista, pode não parecer nada de mais, mas quando estes sons se confundem com outras palavras é mais complicado. No contexto certo, os nativos entenderiam perfeitamente, pois é a sua língua, mas daria uma impressão, digamos, esquisita. Eu, há cerca de 1 ano, frequentei um curso de inglês técnico e fiquei chocado com a minha professora, pois ela disse que estas palavras se liam com "d". Não disse nada para não a rebaixar, como se diz em bom português, engoli em seco. Muitas pessoas não sabem, mas esta pronúncia de "d" é considerado calão. Penso que existe um local em África, não sei onde, onde este "d" é usado, mas é apenas nesse local. E é lógico que pronunciar calão, especialmente para pessoas a quem devemos respeitar, não deve ser bom.

Só para terminar, como a tua língua é o espanhol, sabes que existem formas distintas com o som de "r". Para vocês, a palavra "coger" e "correr" têm pronúncias diferentes. Eu como tenho dificuldade em dizer o som "r" português na palavra "correr", pronuncio muitas vezes como "coger". Vocês entenderiam muito bem pelo contexto, mas eu estaria a falar mal.
Nestes casos, é que eu acho ser necessário a pronúncia correcta para não haver mal-entendidos.

Peço desculpa pelo meu testamento, mas penso que deveria dizer isto.


----------



## xiskxisk

gvergara said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Xiskxisk, minha pergunta se referia ao fato de que sinto que em cada língua tem coisas que apenas os falantes nativos poden se permitir (ou também os falantes não nativos muito proficientes, os que moram lá e têm um domínio da língua muito próximo da proficiência de um falante nativo). Não sei, já falei com muitos estrangeiros que moram no Chile e, na verdade, é um pouco esquisito ouvir aqueles cujo nível não é tão bom falar tentando empregar recursos coloquiais demais. No caso dos estrangeiros que têm um bom nível, é mesmo bom que tentem aproximar-se à língua "real", a que se fala todos os dias na rua.


Eu percebo o que queres dizer. Há aquela percepção que a pessoa se está a forçar, e é natural que ainda assim não o faça de forma perfeita enquanto não adquirir essa prática. No entanto essa prática só chega se forçares, por isso força nisso. 

Tony eu iria um bocado mais à frente. Trocar th por s/f/d/t apenas soa a estrangeiro, e como dizes, é natural muitos falantes portugueses nem se aperceberem que estão a pronunciar incorrectamente esse fonema.
No entanto considero que o que o gvergara está a dizer, corresponde à situação em que te apercebes que se trata de um outro fonema e começas a tentar pronunciá-lo. Como é óbvio vais demorar algum tempo a conseguir fazê-lo correctamente, especialmente esse caso que implica a mudança da pronunciação inclusive de outras consoantes quando em conjunto com o th (in the, those things, months, etc). Isso vai ser apercebido pelos nativos, e é mais notório do que simplesmente soar a estrangeiro, mas não vejo mal nisso. Sem praticar não se chega lá.

Também tenho dificuldade em pronunciar o rr do espanhol, sei que o faço de forma errada, mas prefiro isso do que pronunciá-lo igual ao j. Só o s apico alveolar é que ainda nem percebi como se pronuncia.


----------



## Tony100000

xiskxisk said:


> No entanto considero que o que o gvergara está a dizer, corresponde à situação em que *te apercebes que se trata de um outro fonema e começas a tentar pronunciá-lo*. Como é óbvio vais demorar algum tempo a conseguir fazê-lo correctamente, especialmente esse caso que implica a mudança da pronunciação inclusive de outras consoantes quando em conjunto com o th (in the, those things, months, etc). Isso vai ser apercebido pelos nativos, e é mais notório do que simplesmente soar a estrangeiro, mas não vejo mal nisso. Sem praticar não se chega lá.
> 
> Também tenho dificuldade em pronunciar o rr do espanhol, sei que o faço de forma errada, mas prefiro isso do que pronunciá-lo igual ao j. Só o s apico alveolar é que ainda nem percebi como se pronuncia.



Se calhar interpreto o teu comentário de forma errada, mas dizeres que se trata de um outro fonema e a pessoa começa a usá-lo é exactamente o que o "th" indica. A pessoa pensa que é um "d, etc." e começa a usá-lo sem se aperceber do fonema correcto.

Pelo menos esse "s" tenho 99% de certeza que o pronuncio bem. É um dos sons que mais gosto de fazer quando falo espanhol


----------



## J Schmidt

gvergara said:


> minha pergunta se referia ao fato de que sinto que em cada língua tem coisas que apenas os falantes nativos poden se permitir (ou também os falantes não nativos muito proficientes, os que moram lá e têm um domínio da língua muito próximo da proficiência de um falante nativo)



Acho que se a pessoa se faz entender, não há problema algum. No caso de gírias e outros falares (ou alguns modos de falar), isso tudo depende da pessoa com a qual você está falando, se você quer soar formal ou não. Se a pessoa é seu amigo, seu patrão, sua professora...


----------



## xiskxisk

Tony100000 said:


> Se calhar interpreto o teu comentário de forma errada, mas dizeres que se trata de um outro fonema e a pessoa começa a usá-lo é exactamente o que o "th" indica. A pessoa pensa que é um "d, etc." e começa a usá-lo sem se aperceber do fonema correcto.
> 
> Pelo menos esse "s" tenho 99% de certeza que o pronuncio bem. É um dos sons que mais gosto de fazer quando falo espanhol


O que eu quero dizer é que essas pessoas pensam que estão a dizer correctamente. Geralmente aprender a dizer o TH correctamente implica tomarem consciência de que se trata dum fonema completamente diferente e que não existe na nossa língua. Nesse caso começam a tentar pronunciar ð/θ, o que pela falta de prática vai-se notar mais (soar mais forçado e pouco natural) do que se pronunciarem simplesmente um fonema ao qual estão habituadas, apesar de nesse caso estarem a usar um fonema diferente do que é suposto.

Quando tento fazer esse s parece que falo à Bijeu. 
Basicamente acabo por pronunciar como um ch mas só com a pontinha da língua. Mas suponho que falte a parte de "sibilar nos dentes", coisa que não consigo conjugar ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> O que eu quero dizer é que essas pessoas pensam que estão a dizer correctamente. Geralmente aprender a dizer o TH correctamente implica tomarem consciência de que se trata dum fonema completamente diferente e que não existe na nossa língua. Nesse caso começam a tentar pronunciar ð/θ, o que pela falta de prática vai-se notar mais (soar mais forçado e pouco natural) do que se pronunciarem simplesmente um fonema ao qual estão habituadas, apesar de nesse caso estarem a usar um fonema diferente do que é suposto.
> 
> Quando tento fazer esse s parece que falo à Bijeu.
> Basicamente acabo por pronunciar como um ch mas só com a pontinha da língua. Mas suponho que falte a parte de "sibilar nos dentes", coisa que não consigo conjugar ao mesmo tempo.



Pensei que o segundo D de da-Do em PT-PT fosse esse som...
Alguém aqui aspira as consoantes t, p, k quando estão em início de palavra no inglês?


----------



## Nino83

Tony100000 said:


> Vamos ver o exemplo da língua inglesa. As palavras "that, those, this, etc." começam todas com o fonema "ð" que é tipo um "z" com a língua entre os dentes. No entanto, ouço muitas pessoas, inclusive pessoas do governo com uma elevada habilidade na língua, que falam com "d".



Se estas pessoas forem de New York, isso é normal  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th-stopping


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Se estas pessoas forem de New York, isso é normal
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th-stopping


Pelo que percebi não pronunciam como /d/, mas sim com a língua na mesma posição que o /ð/ mas obstruindo a passagem do ar, tal como o d.



Alandria said:


> Pensei que o segundo D de da-Do em PT-PT fosse esse som...
> Alguém aqui aspira as consoantes t, p, k quando estão em início de palavra no inglês?


Penso que o nosso /d/ é igual ao vosso. Entre vogais, inversamente ao caso anterior, pode ser pronunciado sem obstrução total do ar (sem tocar ou tocando muito levemente com a língua no céu da boca), mas não me parece que isso aconteça muita vez, até porque não pronunciamos muitos /d/ entre vogais. Também pode acontecer no T, G e B. Mas pronunciar as consoantes sempre assim dá a sensação que a pessoa fala de forma arrastada (como no vídeo do exemplo no próximo parágrafo -- *d*oze @ 0:16).

Sim, essas consoantes são aspiradas (e também o d, g, b...), e não só em início de palavra, por exemplo em _quality _eu aspiraria tanto o q como o t.
Aqui há algumas pessoas (correspondendo ao estereotipo das betas da capital, ou pitas de cascais: exemplo) que aspiram as consoantes também em Português, o que soa horrível.  (óp*t*imas @ 0:22, *t*ipo @ 0:25, mui*t*o @ 0:46)
Outra situação que pode acontecer uma consoante ser aspirada no português é quando a vogal final é elidida, por exemplo em propósito (quando seguido de pausa) pode ser pronunciado com o último *t* aspirado e o *o* como um sopro sem voz mas com a boca na posição da vogal /u/. Mas há que notar que este sopro é mais suave que o do inglês.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Pelo que percebi não pronunciam como /d/, mas sim com a língua na mesma posição que o /ð/ mas obstruindo a passagem do ar, tal como o d.



Isso é claro pelo "th" em "think" mas pelo "th" em "brother" esta diferença é menor (sobretudo em Brooklin, onde as dois consoantes são iguais). 
Todavia é uma pronúncia non-standard.


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Pelo que percebi não pronunciam como /d/, mas sim com a língua na mesma posição que o /ð/ mas obstruindo a passagem do ar, tal como o d.
> 
> 
> Penso que o nosso /d/ é igual ao vosso. Entre vogais, inversamente ao caso anterior, pode ser pronunciado sem obstrução total do ar (sem tocar ou tocando muito levemente com a língua no céu da boca), mas não me parece que isso aconteça muita vez, até porque não pronunciamos muitos /d/ entre vogais. Também pode acontecer no T, G e B. Mas pronunciar as consoantes sempre assim dá a sensação que a pessoa fala de forma arrastada (como no vídeo do exemplo no próximo parágrafo -- *d*oze @ 0:16).
> 
> Sim, essas consoantes são aspiradas (e também o d, g, b...), e não só em início de palavra, por exemplo em _quality _eu aspiraria tanto o q como o t.
> Aqui há algumas pessoas (correspondendo ao estereotipo das betas da capital, ou pitas de cascais: exemplo) que aspiram as consoantes também em Português, o que soa horrível.  (óp*t*imas @ 0:22, *t*ipo @ 0:25, mui*t*o @ 0:46)
> Outra situação que pode acontecer uma consoante ser aspirada no português é quando a vogal final é elidida, por exemplo em propósito (quando seguido de pausa) pode ser pronunciado com o último *t* aspirado e o *o* como um sopro sem voz mas com a boca na posição da vogal /u/. Mas há que notar que este sopro é mais suave que o do inglês.



No Brasil, pronunciamos sempre como [d], mas o Brasil é muito grande, pode ser que em algum dialeto o façam...
Eu sempre vou soar estrangeira falando espanhol por causa da minha pronúncia de aGua, eu tento falar arrastado, como se fosse um G quase imperceptível, porém sem sucesso...
O RR usado em boa parte do Sul do Brasil, extremo norte de Portugal e no Espanhol, me soa difícil também...


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> O RR usado em boa parte do Sul do Brasil, extremo norte de Portugal e no Espanhol, me soa difícil também...



Tem que imitar o som da motocicleta (da Harley Davidson).


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> No Brasil, pronunciamos sempre como [d], mas o Brasil é muito grande, pode ser que em algum dialeto o façam...
> Eu sempre vou soar estrangeira falando espanhol por causa da minha pronúncia de aGua, eu tento falar arrastado, como se fosse um G quase imperceptível, porém sem sucesso...
> O RR usado em boa parte do Sul do Brasil, extremo norte de Portugal e no Espanhol, me soa difícil também...


Nunca tinha reparado. Mas é como disse, não é uma coisa muito comum, e passa facilmente despercebido.
Por exemplo: http://www.forvo.com/word/cidade/#pt
Apenas a pronúncia da ines2406 utiliza esse d (de resto só em espanhol). E aparentemente é algo mais característico do norte de Portugal.

Para fazer o G não podes apertar completamente a garganta. Semelhante a como alguns brasileiros pronunciam o R.

Portanto no Brasil pronunciam D/G/B bloqueando sempre completamente a passagem do ar?


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Nunca tinha reparado. Mas é como disse, não é uma coisa muito comum, e passa facilmente despercebido.
> Por exemplo: http://www.forvo.com/word/cidade/#pt
> Apenas a pronúncia da ines2406 utiliza esse d (de resto só em espanhol). E aparentemente é algo mais característico do norte de Portugal.
> 
> Para fazer o G não podes apertar completamente a garganta. Semelhante a como alguns brasileiros pronunciam o R.
> 
> Portanto no Brasil pronunciam D/G/B bloqueando sempre completamente a passagem do ar?



É sempre [d].

Este forvo é curioso, percebo que praticamente todos os brasileiros do forvo são do sul-sudeste e pronunciam ci-da-de da mesma forma, porém  hugofr eu saco que é mineiríssimo só pela entonação...


----------

